# Rooster with hurt foot



## Teal (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a rooster that's about 4 months old that started limping 3 or 4 days ago. His toes on one foot are now completely curled under and he walks on the back of his toes. We can see nothing wrong with the foot (no swelling or discoloration, etc.). I have searched through several websites and forums, but most articles deal with foot issues in very young chicks or problems with both feet, neither of which apply in this case. Other than keeping him in a pet carrier to limit mobility, do you have any suggestions to offer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does he fit this at all? http://www.thepoultrysite.com/publications/6/diseases-of-poultry/217/vitamin-b2-deficiency/


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought that might be it at first, but upon further research, a lack of vitamin B12 would present itself in both feet, like in the pictures. However, that is exactly how his one foot looks. My husband and I cleaned it today, soaked it in epsom salts with frankincense and lavender oil, then taped it to a piece of cardboard. When I first looked at it today, I thought that it's middle toe was swollen, but upon checking it again, I'm not sure -- it's more like the 2 joints are knobby compared to the same toe on the other foot. It doesn't seem to be broken, but that's I've decided to treat it for now, unless someone can give me another idea. Thank you for responding!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mareks is another possibility. 

You're taking the right approach though with watching to see what he does.


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought of that, but there is no sign of respiratory distress, and so far, none of the hens are showing symptoms. I don't know how long it would take, though, for it to show up in the others. Pretty quick, I'm guessing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If it were Mareks, the limp would get to the point of needing his wings to walk. I would try the multi-b vitamins and maybe he injured himself.

The cardboard shoe sounds good


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks! You def. confirmed for me that it's not Mareks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It sounds like he might have jumped down from a high roost or other elevated object and sprained or pulled a tendon or ligament. I've dealt with that in hens and roosters.


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for replying. I hope that's all it is. Do you have any suggestions about how long I should leave his foot taped to his cardboard "shoe" before removing it to see how he is?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Teal said:


> Thank you for replying. I hope that's all it is. Do you have any suggestions about how long I should leave his foot taped to his cardboard "shoe" before removing it to see how he is?


I've never done it the way you're doing it. Let us know how it works out for you and your rooster.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you need to check every few days to make sure the circulation is good and the foot is still a good color.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Spoken like a true nurse!Check color and look for swelling.If the foot is turning dark,you got a circulation problem.Good luck!


----------

